# Australian Small Cap Investor reviews



## mech81 (6 April 2009)

hi guys,

Just found your forum and its been really informative. Am really new to all this so i'm sort of reading up as much and fast as I can. I was wondering what you guys think of this subcription named "australian small cap investor"...

As i've said...i'm new to this and am thinking of going in probably 3 -6 months or so with in mind of one half day by day trading and and the other half long term buy and hold...

Cheers Guys


----------



## rossw (7 April 2009)

I've read daily reckoning and money morning for years and found it a great read

but never subscribed to their services. For such a well thought out letter, the ads for their paid services are so full of hype
But they're fairly cheap so might be worth a shot to add some more ideas to your own research


----------

